# Fire Truck



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

While I was in my home town of St. Charles, IL we had passed by Fire Station One downtown. They were cleaning out the station floor so they had all the fire trucks parked outside the station. Couldn't help but take a picture.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It's awfully quiet in here.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Seems to be so...guess no one likes my photos. :dunno:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, now that is a darn purty firetruck!!!! :yikes:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It's HDR


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> It's HDR


And? :dunno:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Wow, now that is a darn purty firetruck!!!! :yikes:


Thanks, Snareman!



Dave 330i said:


> It's HDR


Always an HDR hater...


----------

